# Few pics of my lot



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Foo with one of the babys









Poppy









Minxy









Magik









Oscar









Max


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely dogs.....great pics


----------



## Sausage's Mum (Nov 3, 2008)

Blimey you have your hands fun lol You have some beautiful dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

your dogs are beautiful but my fav is the GSP he reminds me of ours when she was a lot younger what breeding is he?


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> your dogs are beautiful but my fav is the GSP he reminds me of ours when she was a lot younger what breeding is he?


Thanks Oscar is Winterwell and Inchmarlow lines.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, and such lovely dogs,


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

very nice dogs, what sort is the first one


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

discusdan said:


> very nice dogs, what sort is the first one


Silly its a bird dog


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

discusdan said:


> very nice dogs, what sort is the first one


Thank you.. shes a lurcher.. Whippet X Collie 1st cross, The other lurcher Minxy is Deerhound X Collie/greyhound.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what bootiful doggies x


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Im glad you all like them too, they are all working dogs but are my pets too and get treated as such... Im contemplating posting some of my birds too lol but theres an awful lot of them so i'll do a few at a time maybe on another thread.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tula said:


> Thanks Oscar is Winterwell and Inchmarlow lines.


Our Meg is mostly Inchmarlow & Barleyarch her dad was the famous Barleyarch Polka & her Mums sire was Inchmarlow Fernando. Meg is doing really well shes 15 & a half nowxx

I love birds of prey, what are yours?


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

oohhh your making me want a GSD again :thumbup: your max looks like my parents old GSD boston but with more tan 

now to convince hubby that another dog would be a good idea


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

gemnjoe04 said:


> oohhh your making me want a GSD again :thumbup: your max looks like my parents old GSD boston but with more tan
> 
> now to convince hubby that another dog would be a good idea


Lol here's another of Max with my son who by the way isnt a loony, he's apparently pulling a Max face:crazy:


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Our Meg is mostly Inchmarlow & Barleyarch her dad was the famous Barleyarch Polka & her Mums sire was Inchmarlow Fernando. Meg is doing really well shes 15 & a half nowxx
> 
> *I love birds of prey, what are yours?*


2 gyr/saker falcons, 2 peregrine/saker falcons, 1 lanner falcon, 2 kestrels, 1redtail buzzard, 1 common buzzard, 1 european eagle owl, 1 Indian eagle owl, 1 barn owl, 1 tawny owl, 14 harris hawks, Think thats everyone lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tula said:


> 2 gyr/saker falcons, 2 peregrine/saker falcons, 1 lanner falcon, 2 kestrels, 1redtail buzzard, 1 common buzzard, 1 european eagle owl, 1 Indian eagle owl, 1 barn owl, 1 tawny owl, 14 harris hawks, Think thats everyone lol


Wow! love to see some pics of them!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi 
Another vizsla owner on the site You have a lovely brood of animals and I saw your birds of prey on the other post they look very striking! You must have a big garden to fit all those animals in!!!! Its great to see another vizlsa owner.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi
> Another vizsla owner on the site You have a lovely brood of animals and I saw your birds of prey on the other post they look very striking! You must have a big garden to fit all those animals in!!!! Its great to see another vizlsa owner.


we like Vizzie owners dont we Vizzy!!


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

your dogs are beautiful


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely

What breed is Poppy?


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Lovely
> 
> What breed is Poppy?


Poppy is a Patterdale


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi
> Another vizsla owner on the site You have a lovely brood of animals and I saw your birds of prey on the other post they look very striking! *You must have a big garden to fit all those animals in*!!!! Its great to see another vizlsa owner.


Thanks Yup a farm!


3 red dogs said:


> we like Vizzie owners dont we Vizzy!!


Im so relieved!! Magik is known as the tail with the waggiest dog:biggrin5: I have another that I co-own and I show her sometimes.



70ridgeway said:


> your dogs are beautiful


Thank you


----------



## dikoro (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the dog and a bird photo, it's very nice to see them get along. My ain't!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Great pictures - what a brood you have!!!
regards
sue


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula said:


> Thanks Yup a farm!
> 
> Im so relieved!! Magik is known as the tail with the waggiest dog:biggrin5: I have another that I co-own and I show her sometimes.
> 
> Thank you


I can soooo relate to that!!!!!!! I bet 3 red dogs can too, hmmmmm spot the common denominator


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pics, what a smashing bunch you have all gorgeous. Love the Vizzie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics and the dogs are great


----------

